
Npm “isntall” - dacm
https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/2933
======
andreareina
I'm happy for Do What I Mean when it's a nullipotent action -- the `git lgo`
example there -- less so when there are side effects.

Then again isntall => install is going to be correct 99.999...% of the time so
there's no harm done here; it's the suggestion for a general autocorrect that
worries me.

